# Hcg storage



## jimm (Apr 24, 2011)

Hey people,

Right well i know once hcg has been mixed its got to be kept refridgerated, what about just keeping it in a cool enviroment like a garage?, im still living at home and havnt told any one im running this course so i got to keep it out of my house, and what happend to it if not refrigerated?, does it just lose its potency or is it harmfull?

Gonna sound stupid but what about freezing it haha i hav a freezer in my garage and i could get away with sticking it in there..

Any help would be appreciated alot guys

Cheers.


----------



## G3 (Apr 24, 2011)

I put mine behind the crisper drawer in the frig. because nobody in my house knows about the gears either.


----------



## TGB1987 (Apr 24, 2011)

Buy a small fridge for your room.  A small dorm fridge is anywhere between 40-150 dolllars depending on size.  It is a good investment because at least you will always have food around when you need it or a beer if you put the fridge in the garage like me.  I like to have a beer when I mow the lawn .


----------



## alphabolic (Apr 24, 2011)

my fridge has like a round cylinder water filter in the back of the top right corner.  im just taping my vial of HCG behind and all up in there.  it's pretty much impossible to find unless you reach around it which nobody would have any reason to do so.  pretty stealth lol.  see if you have one on yours.


----------



## jimm (Apr 27, 2011)

Thanks guys well i cant tape it to the back of my fridge because its a fitted one and i cant get behind it!... so there goes that idea, its currently in a friends fridge but his girl found it so i think i may have to move it im thinking taping it to the back of my freezer in the garage as thats pretty cold.

Just wondering will it do harm if its frozen..


----------



## djflipnautikz (Apr 27, 2011)

jimm said:


> Thanks guys well i cant tape it to the back of my fridge because its a fitted one and i cant get behind it!... so there goes that idea, its currently in a friends fridge but his girl found it so i think i may have to move it im thinking taping it to the back of my freezer in the garage as thats pretty cold.
> 
> Just wondering will it do harm if its frozen..




What the previous guy meant (i think) was that INSIDE the fridge there is a round canister which is for the water filter. Tape it behind that.

Or you can do like Mel Gibson did in Conspiracy Theory where he had his stuff inside some canister in the FRIDGE locked.

just saying that its your stuff and dont want anyone to "eat it"

but i don't think you should keep it in the freezer. not sure why but i wouldnt do it. and it goes bad if its temperature falls back to room temp.

OOORRRRR

Rent your own place and you can do w/e the hell you want!! 

GOOD LUCK BRO!


----------



## jimm (Apr 29, 2011)

djflipnautikz said:


> What the previous guy meant (i think) was that INSIDE the fridge there is a round canister which is for the water filter. Tape it behind that.
> 
> Or you can do like Mel Gibson did in Conspiracy Theory where he had his stuff inside some canister in the FRIDGE locked.
> 
> ...


 



Thanks for the info bro my fridge doesnt have a water filter thing! so i guess am fucked! i do have one of them room fridge thngs in my attic so im gonna fish that out!

And as far as the getting my own place thats what im wanting to do asap! now im working full time i can finally get one, gimmie a cuple of months...

peace..


----------



## GMO (Apr 29, 2011)

jimm said:


> Thanks guys well i cant tape it to the back of my fridge because its a fitted one and i cant get behind it!... so there goes that idea, its currently in a friends fridge but his girl found it so i think i may have to move it im thinking taping it to the back of my freezer in the garage as thats pretty cold.
> 
> Just wondering will it do harm if its frozen..


 
You definitely don't want it to freeze.  Buy a lunch cooler and some ice packs and keep it in there if you have to.


----------



## blazeftp (Apr 29, 2011)

Just shove it on the egg holder.
Anyone ask your diabetic.

Or say your are doing the Hcg diet.


----------



## brundel (Apr 29, 2011)

If your really tripping that much....
They make coke cans or full sized monster drink cans that are hollowed out and the top screws off. they look and feel normal....most even have fluid in the can but a hollow center for hiding shit. Try a head shop.


----------



## Beef-Master (Apr 29, 2011)

Does Hcg las about 30 days in Acetic acid?


----------



## jimm (Apr 30, 2011)

brundel said:


> If your really tripping that much....
> They make coke cans or full sized monster drink cans that are hollowed out and the top screws off. they look and feel normal....most even have fluid in the can but a hollow center for hiding shit. Try a head shop.


 
ahh man that would be the shit ive never seen one over here inthe uk im gonna look for one, ebay job i rekon, thats a good idea man my luck my old man would wanna drink the can lol but its best suggestion ive heard cheers!


----------



## jimm (May 2, 2011)

G3 said:


> I put mine behind the crisper drawer in the frig. because nobody in my house knows about the gears either.


 
lol this made me laugh. I think the ppl in my house are way too nosey not to notice it!


----------



## jimm (May 2, 2011)

Hey guys, when the hgc gets mixed with the solution provided, ive read about it losing its potency after 10 days even when refidgerated and others say no its about 60 days refidgerated.. ive read its better to mix it with bac water but others say theres no need, true to form with just about every "supp" theres mixed reviews which can be misleading.

So any you guys here that regularly use hcg and mix it with the solution provided and have kept in fridge for 30 days plus with no prob?


----------



## mggisforme (May 3, 2011)

at home... people would find it in my house... but at my work if I have a container with my name on it no one will look at it.. just a thouhgt


----------



## portlad (May 25, 2011)

Put it in a plastic bag and stuff it in the bottom of a tin of gorp (nuts and dried fruit) and put your name on it.  If they want to know why it's in the fridge, tell them you're concerned about the oxidation of your nuts.


----------



## primo33333 (May 26, 2011)

jimm said:


> Hey guys, when the hgc gets mixed with the solution provided, ive read about it losing its potency after 10 days even when refidgerated and others say no its about 60 days refidgerated.. ive read its better to mix it with bac water but others say theres no need, true to form with just about every "supp" theres mixed reviews which can be misleading.
> 
> So any you guys here that regularly use hcg and mix it with the solution provided and have kept in fridge for 30 days plus with no prob?



can you please let me know if you find the answer to this?. 
this is a problem too... i here 30 days...or 4-5 weeks... 
than i hear 10-14 days
please message me if you find out


----------

